# WTB: Model 3 PWS (Pedestrian Warning System Speaker)



## adam m (Feb 1, 2019)

The title says it all, I want to buy a PWS speaker (yes really). Message me, if its from a wreck I'd be interested in a clip of the harness as well for it.


----------



## adam m (Feb 1, 2019)

Bump


----------

